# Cargo ship runs aground while docking at Corpach



## Banni (Aug 27, 2005)

Yet another one on the North West Coast of Scotland. Excellent photo's of this one on the BBC Highlands and Islands news section, link below

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-31780735

Same company as the one that ran aground near Kilchoan


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day banni.sm.today,05:12.re:cargo ship runs aground while docking at corpath.all the crew are safe.hope they get her off at high tide,thanks for posting regards ben27


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

She has surely "touched the bottom".


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Details of vessel involved ('Fri Sea') - http://www.kopervikgroup.no/?fil=frisea


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

They're all throwing themselves on the beach up here, must be something in the water. Or no water at all.


----------



## Day Sailor (Nov 9, 2014)

Looking at the tidal curves and surge forecast, monday evening looks the best bet with a predicted .75 metre tide surge as we head towards neaps.


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

Alongside now with the help of SD Kyle of Lochalsh.
http://forargyll.com/?cid=2899619


----------



## johnar (Jan 7, 2008)

nav said:


> Alongside now with the help of SD Kyle of Lochalsh.
> http://forargyll.com/?cid=2899619


a good opportunity to get out and give the bottom a scrub---!


----------

